# My Beautiful Princess



## Colonial Warrior (Jul 30, 2021)

*My Beautiful Princess*

Come on here, my beautiful princess!

I have tried to find you for my entire life but you doesn't appear!

I had quit to find you but it doesn't mean that I have lost the interest in knowing you. It's that simply you doesn't appear yet!

I have suffered many wounds in the search, but your love will heal them!

I have many good thoughts to express to you. Many more love words I can't imagine right now but suddenly they will come out from my heart the day I will find you.

Come on here my beautiful princess!


----------

